# Phoenix Psychological Effect



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I feel bad for not believing in this team at all. Can you blame me though? I've had high expectations for this team for 3-4 years when they had some strong teams; only to have my hopes crushed cause those Suns teams were just not quite an all-around team, capable of competing against good teams. 

Now their 1 game away from sweeping their old foes, the Spurs. And I'm still shaking my head, waiting for them to fall flat and be out done. 

Am I the only one? I need to start trusting this team, but I will keep taking these victories with a smile and not looking too much into it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You're like Randy Quaid in Major League II. There is something magical happening here a la 2006


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I mean I think that Simmons' article I posted on here hit the nail on the head. We're just so used to something going wrong, that we can't really believe what's actually happening. It's been such a roller-coaster season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Watching nearly every game this season - it was enjoyable and fun. Got to see them grow all yr. I liked them getting slept on by everyone almost. I knew they were good, and couldn't wait to see in them in the playoffs by a certain point. But I tried not to put expectations, just took it all game by game and in the playoffs, it was just passing thought of scenarios.

This currently feels like a dream sort of. Like Meir said, we're used to bad things happening out of nowhere (and I'm still slightly worried - no team has ever come back 3-0 thing hanging around). I'm elated right now but at the same time, won't be satisfied until we win that next game lol.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I have no idea what's going on here but I kicked a spur and I liked it.. I have to find you guys that video..

When the season started, I thought we were a 7th seed at best and would be knocked out in the first round..

Now were on the brink of taking out our hated enemy in San Antonio...

The Lakers loom beyond the next door but that's a post for another day..

I just know that it's going to feel sweet when we beat the Spurs and send them golfing..


----------

